# Change FV-1 Program via Adruino



## Kastor (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello

I want use the Arachnid MultiFX Platform pedal and controll it via an Adruino. 
I understand that the program is changed on the FV-1 via S0 S1 and S2. 
You alreday added the 100K resistors to ground, so I would only need to send 3.3 V to the acording inputs and done.
But the arduino outputs 5V, so do I need to add some Resistors ? Or how would that work ?

Regards


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 13, 2019)

By my reckoning you are on the right track.  This is a common requirement to translate between 3.3 Volt devices and 5 Volt devices.  I think this little helper board would do the trick: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12009

Alternately you could design with a microntroller that has a 3.3 volt supply spec. so that the problem goes away (and you use up less power).


----------



## Robert (Feb 13, 2019)

There are a few ways you can do it.   The board sertanksalot linked looks like a good option, or if you want to do it all yourself you could do something like this on each of the program select lines:


----------



## Kastor (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey guys... thanks alot . I found this chip https://www.nxp.com/docs/en/data-sheet/74HC4050.pdf that should do the trick.


----------

